# konuşuyorlardı



## sufler

Merhaba,
I found such a sentence on a Turkish learning website:_ "Kadınla erkek konuşuyorlardı :"
_
Why is the plurality suffix -lar added between present tense suffix and the past tense suffix?
I thought it is required to initially build the combined tense suffix (in this case -*uyordu-*) and then add the personal suffixes, possibly plural, like: _ konuşuyordu*lar *_?


----------



## Gemmenita

sufler said:


> Merhaba,
> I found such a sentence on a Turkish learning website:_ "Kadınla erkek konuşuyorlardı :"
> _
> Why is the plurality suffix -lar added between present tense suffix and the past tense suffix?
> I thought it is required to initially build the combined tense suffix (in this case -*uyordu-*) and then add the personal suffixes, possibly plural, like: _ konuşuyordu*lar *_?



Merhaba sufler,

Yes, you are right but that's the way it is! In the third person of plural the place of the two suffixes ( "-lar" for plural and "dı" for past tense) are *inversed*, regarding the rule of conjugation.


----------



## Zuccherro

I thought both were right aren't they?


----------



## Gemmenita

Zuccherro said:


> I thought both were right aren't they?



No, NEVER BOTH !  Just konuşuyorlardı.


----------



## Zuccherro

Tamam tamam öyle olacak


----------



## autumndaisy

Konuşuyorum - I was talking
Konuşuyordun- You were talking
Konuşuyordu- He/She was talking
Konuşuyorduk- We were talking
Konuşuyordunuz- You(plural or formal) were talking
Konuşuyorlardı- They were talking

I know this is not enough to help but it is what it is.


----------



## Gemmenita

Chaton.marchande said:


> In post 2:
> Yes, you are right but that's the way it is! In the third person of plural the place of the two suffixes ( "-lar" for plural and "dı" for past tense) are *inversed*, regarding the rule of conjugation.



Tekrar merhaba,

I wanted just to add to my post 2 that this inversion is for _past continuous_ tense (with -...yor + dı), and not for other tenses as we say:

konuştular
konuşmuşlar

(-lar coming at the end and after the suffixes)


----------



## autumndaisy

-lar comes right after the first suffix. It is the short cut of "konuşuyorlar idi" in terms. But it s not in use.


----------

